# xbox one x XIM APEX



## dhwang

Visit https://community.xim.tech/index.php. You'll get more responses.


----------



## BehindTimes

Have you ever used a previous XIM before? As far as lag, it's not really that noticeable. But it still doesn't feel like a native mouse and keyboard. Also, I wasn't too thrilled that while I could pair my XIM4 via my PC, I had to use a smartphone for the APEX. Other than that though, it's a decent device. Make sure to get a USB extender though, unless you plan on playing at a desk with the console right beside it. The APEX and the USB hub it come with are only 9" long, which is hardly enough if you plan on sitting on a couch playing on a TV.


----------

